
Google unveils its Container Engine - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/04/google-container-engine/
======
christianbryant
For some technical data on this, visit the actual project page:
[https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/container-engine/)

